# dar um jeito



## diaxlna

Bom dia,  

 Estou a traduzir do português ó galego e tenho uma dúvida. Não sei muito bem o significado de "dar um jeito".O contexto é o seguinte: 

 "Precisamos de dar um jeito de ele pelo menos passar umas férias no Brasil"  

 É um relato curto no que o autor está a falar de um rapaz alemão que está a ser introduzido na cultura brasileira e está a gostar de tudo. 

 Eu entendo que têm/querem dar-lhe um presente (passar as férias no Brasil).  

 Que pensam vocês?


Obrigada,
Diana


----------



## Vanda

Precisamos de dar um jeito de ele pelo menos passar umas férias no Brasil"

Precisamos criar uma oportundidade para ele ir de férias ao Brasil.

Sobre dar um jeito o dicionário acima traz este exemplo:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/jeito
_temos que dar um jeito ao contrato para que o aceitem = tenemos que retocar el contrato para que lo acepten;_


----------



## J. Bailica

Muitas vezes, 'dar um jeito' não é muito diferente de 'desenrascar'. Também pode ser algo mais parecido com 'dar uma ajuda', por exemplo, ou 'fazer um favor'. 
E uma coisa 'dá jeito' quando se torna útil ou adequada a determinada situação.

Em Portugal usa-se também num sentido bastante diferente: lesionar-se, ficar fisicamente debilitado, por exemplo depois de fazer um esforço excessivo, ou um movimento de determinada maneira (jeito) que se revela inadequada... daí 'dar um jeito' ou 'dar um mau jeito' (ao pé, ao braço, ao pescoço,...).


----------



## diaxlna

Acho que em este contexto é dar uma ajuda.

Muito obrigada por tudo!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Dar un jeito* a alguem em português é a mesma coisa que "_*dar un pulo*_" em galego.


----------



## vf2000

J. Bailica said:


> Em Portugal usa-se também num sentido bastante diferente: lesionar-se, ficar fisicamente debilitado, por exemplo depois de fazer um esforço excessivo, ou um movimento de determinada maneira (jeito) que se revela inadequada... daí 'dar um jeito' ou 'dar um mau jeito' (ao pé, ao braço, ao pescoço,...).


No Brasil também.


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> No Brasil também.



vf: com esse sentido, no Brasil, só conheço o uso de "dar um mau jeito". Você diria que se usa tambem "dar um jeito"? Curiosidade: onde?


----------



## vf2000

Fulano deu um jeito no braço;
fulano deu um jeito no pescoço;
fulano deu um jeito na perna;
fulano deu um jeito no pé.
Onde? Do meio pra cima.
*AXÉ*


----------



## Istriano

Concordo com vf2000, é muito comum esse uso.


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Fulano deu um jeito no braço;
> fulano deu um jeito no pescoço;
> fulano deu um jeito na perna;
> fulano deu um jeito no pé.
> Onde? Do meio pra cima.
> *AXÉ*



Eita... como me expressei mal! Quis perguntar pelas regiões do Brasil em que se usa a expressão com esse sentido. Eu, que sou de SP, já morei no interior do PR, no DF e em Manaus, só conheço "dar um mau jeito".


----------



## DBLS

Também sou do interior de SP e só ouvimos aqui "dar mau jeito"

abrazos


----------



## Audie

vf2000 said:


> Fulano deu um jeito no braço;
> fulano deu um jeito no pescoço;
> fulano deu um jeito na perna;
> fulano deu um jeito no pé.


No Recife, as duas, _'dar um mau jeito'_ ou somente _'dar um jeito'_, com popularidade maior para esta última.


----------



## Billie Ro

¿Y en el siguiente contexto? ¿Cómo se entendería la expresión?
Obrigada


Esquisito, agora, voltar à casa em busca de seu lugartantos anos depois. Em busca de sossego, sabe-se lá. Lugarsabia que tinha sempre, enquanto a mãe lá estivesse. *Dava-se um jeito.* Mas sossego era coisa que para ela não fazia parte domobiliário da casa.


----------



## patriota

Billie Ro said:


> Lugar sabia que tinha sempre, enquanto a mãe lá estivesse. *Dava-se um jeito.*


Significa encontrar uma solução prática (e improvisada) para um problema. No texto que está lendo, a mãe "daria um jeito" e arranjaria um lugar para ele dormir, mesmo se a casa fosse pequena ou o quarto antigo dele estivesse ocupado com outras coisas.


----------



## pkogan

Vanda said:


> Precisamos de dar um jeito de ele pelo menos passar umas férias no Brasil"
> 
> Precisamos criar uma oportundidade para ele ir de férias ao Brasil.



En Argentina, como equivalante de _"dar um jeito"_ diríamos *"encontrarle la vuelta"*. Ej: Tenemos que encontrarle la vuelta para que él pueda pasar unas vacaciones en Brasil.

En la frase de *diaxlna, **no les llama la atención la preposición "de"?? Yo diría "Precisamos de dar um jeito para ele passar, pelo menos, umas férias no Brasil."*


----------



## patriota

pkogan said:


> no les llama la atención la preposición "de"?


Já houve discussões sobre esse verbo, como esta: precisar e mais esta: precisar (de).


----------



## pkogan

Me refería a la segunda preposición "de": Precisamos de dar um jeito DE ele pelo menos passar umas férias no Brasil.

*Yo diría "Precisamos de dar um jeito PARA ele passar, pelo menos, umas 

férias no Brasil."*


----------



## patriota

As duas formas são ditas por brasileiros. Talvez em algumas frases "de" encaixe melhor que "para" e vice-versa. Veja mais exemplos com "deu um jeito de".


----------



## pkogan

Agora entendi. E, pelo que eu acabei de pesquisar, até é maior a frequência de uso da preposição "de" com essa expressão.

Obrigado Patriota por me esclarecer essa questão!


----------



## Billie Ro

pkogan said:


> En Argentina, como equivalante de _"dar um jeito"_ diríamos *"encontrarle la vuelta"*. Ej: Tenemos que encontrarle la vuelta para que él pueda pasar unas vacaciones en Brasil.
> 
> Vale, queda claro. En España se diría "Ya encontraría la manera".
> ¡Gracias!


----------



## Billie Ro

¿Y aquí? El personaje que habla trabaja en un periódico.Gracias.
_Vivia descobrindo pechinchas extraordináriasem lugares afastados, e sempre uma das filhas tinha que ircom ela, fazer companhia. Ainda bem que, desta vez, ela avi-sava com antecedência._
_—Está bem, mãe. *Vou dar um jeito no jornal*, combino chegar mais tarde um pouco. _


----------



## patriota

Billie Ro said:


> _—Está bem, mãe. *Vou dar um jeito no jornal*, combino chegar mais tarde um pouco. _


Não temos como responder sem saber que jornal é esse e o que aconteceu antes na história.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Jornal" neste contexto é o local de trabalho como explicado por Billie. Ela vai dar um jeito de chegar mais tarde no jornal, inventando uma desculpa.


----------



## patriota

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Jornal" neste contexto é o local de trabalho como explicado por Billie.


Por algum motivo, pulei a parte em espanhol.


----------



## Billie Ro

Es decir, WSE, cuando dices que "ela vai dar um jeito de chegar mais tarde", ¿estás diciendo que "avisará al periódico que llegará más tarde", "buscará la manera de hablar con ellos"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No, no necesáriamente va a avisar al periodico. Lo que ella va a hacer es conseguir una excusa.


----------



## zema

Por acá creo que diríamos: 
Arreglo/Me las ingenio en el periódico


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Por acá creo que diríamos:
> Arreglo/Me las ingenio en el periódico


Perfecto!


----------



## Billie Ro

Ya me las apañaré con el periódico.


----------

